# Table Tennis in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## basimoli

OK it is not as popular a game as golf but I did enjoy it back in the UK. 

Does any one know of a competitive league or a venue where expats can practice/play competitive table tennis? How about the main sports clubs, are expats allowed to join?

Cheers


----------



## Keirsty

Hi, I used to play in the UK too, for a local league and for Essex County. If you find any places here, would you let me know? I'm keen to start up again. Cheers. K


----------



## basimoli

Keirsty said:


> Hi, I used to play in the UK too, for a local league and for Essex County. If you find any places here, would you let me know? I'm keen to start up again. Cheers. K


I am glad someone else is interested, I am considering calling one of the big sports club to see if they would let us play and join in the coaching sessions. I used to play in the Ipswich league but not for the county. I will keep you informed.


----------



## Keirsty

basimoli said:


> I am glad someone else is interested, I am considering calling one of the big sports club to see if they would let us play and join in the coaching sessions. I used to play in the Ipswich league but not for the county. I will keep you informed.


:clap2: cool. look forward to hearing from you, hopefully with good news! K


----------



## zeesh2

I want to play too, not a pro for sure, just enjoy the game!


----------



## Keirsty

zeesh2 said:


> I want to play too, not a pro for sure, just enjoy the game!


Hey Zeesh2.

I'm no pro either, used to pretty good when I was younger  and a bit fitter (and had less of the Friday Brunch belly!) might motivate me to get fit again


----------



## zeesh2

Well I am ready to play a few games over the weekend/weekday - just need to know where and how? All fired up, even have my own TT racquet!


----------



## Cletz

Keirsty said:


> Hey Zeesh2.
> 
> I'm no pro either, used to pretty good when I was younger  and a bit fitter (and had less of the Friday Brunch belly!) might motivate me to get fit again


Me too not a pro, but very much interested in playing, kindly update me on 050-8472615


----------



## Srijith

*Table Tennis in Abudhabi*

Hi I am in search of a partner to play table tennis. I used to play league matches back in my country. Does anybody know of any clubs where they offer coaching/play league matches here in abudhabi?


----------



## Srijith

basimoli said:


> I am glad someone else is interested, I am considering calling one of the big sports club to see if they would let us play and join in the coaching sessions. I used to play in the Ipswich league but not for the county. I will keep you informed.


Hi I am interested in playing table tennis can you please advice any clubs in abudhabi


----------



## Cam_M

basimoli said:


> OK it is not as popular a game as golf but I did enjoy it back in the UK.
> 
> Does any one know of a competitive league or a venue where expats can practice/play competitive table tennis? How about the main sports clubs, are expats allowed to join?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Did you find a decent venue to play TT at and did you manage to organise any competition / opposition?

I am also an ex-local league player from the UK and very keen to find somewhere good to play


----------



## buddyab

hi all iam also ex local player so if any profissional know it give me more dietails about you

bye


----------



## basimoli

Not much success I am afraid. Still looking


----------



## rjvol1

is this forum still on?...looking forward to play with u guys!...i heard they have a nice table in Al Jazeera...wana check it out?!?!....anybody know were we can buy a better raquet?....


----------



## llz

Keirsty said:


> Hi, I used to play in the UK too, for a local league and for Essex County. If you find any places here, would you let me know? I'm keen to start up again. Cheers. K



So did you end up finding a place to play table tennis? im new in town and interested. 

thanks!


----------



## buddyab

hi all people here now you can solve your suffering
we are group of a very professional player in dubai 
we play often in a dira sport city 
and for a good racket like tibhar , stika, butterfly or donic there is a one good in al karama he is emarati player and i have his number

so if any one want to join my group just give me a PM with your number

but sorry only for professional 

and we have also a coach if any one wants to learn it

hope to be a big group

Salam 

bye 

adiós

au revoir

cheers


----------



## Issa

*Table Tennis*

Hello,

I'm looking for a partner to play table tennis again, I'm an Ex league & national team player (15 years ago), live in Abu Dhabi and usually take my kids to Abu Dhabi Country Club.

if interested , please drop me a call.

Cheers

Issa


----------



## Issa

*Table Tennis*

Hello,

I'm looking for a partner to play table tennis again, I'm an Ex league & national team player (15 years ago), live in Abu Dhabi and usually take my kids to Abu Dhabi Country Club.

So if interested , please drop me a call.

Cheers,

Issa






basimoli said:


> I am glad someone else is interested, I am considering calling one of the big sports club to see if they would let us play and join in the coaching sessions. I used to play in the Ipswich league but not for the county. I will keep you informed.


----------



## Issa

*Table Tennis In Abu Dhabi*

Hello,

I'm looking for a partner to play table tennis again, I'm an Ex league & national team player (15 years ago), live in Abu Dhabi and usually take my kids to Abu Dhabi Country Club.

So if interested , please drop me a call.

Cheers,

Issa


----------



## buddyab

hallo issa if you want to play in Dubai you are well come just call me and you must be good player 

give me a PM and i will flow you bye my number


----------



## Issa

*Table Tennis*

Thank you so much buddyab

For sure I would love to do so , maybe we can arrange in the weekends sometimes, Please send me your number so we can arrange .

Many thanks,

Issa




buddyab said:


> hallo issa if you want to play in Dubai you are well come just call me and you must be good player
> 
> give me a PM and i will flow you bye my number


----------



## adiwsusanto

R u in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi. In Dubai, there;s this decent place near Lulu in Karama. Rubber is only Tibhar though. I'm looking for a partner in Dubai as my usual sparring moved out.


----------



## buddyab

yes i said that before 

call me to arrange


----------



## dxbpingpong

*Ex UAAP TT player*



rjvol1 said:


> is this forum still on?...looking forward to play with u guys!...i heard they have a nice table in Al Jazeera...wana check it out?!?!....anybody know were we can buy a better raquet?....


Hi..I was UAAP TT player..interested to play again.Any proffessional place we can play?


----------



## buddyab

hello I am average so we can play just give me a call


----------



## sheen

Hi,

I have been playing the game since ages, pls contact me looking for table tennis near the barsha/quoz/marina/burj/old dubai area, right now i am trvelign will be coming in a week till then you can contact my friend who is a good table tennis player too and would love to play <= hassan thanks


----------



## dxbpingpong

*Contact nos*

Hi hassan,

Glad to hear it been looking for ex-player too.
Can you give me your mobile no or your friends no so that i can contact you both to have schedule of play.

Thanks




sheen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been playing the game since ages, pls contact me looking for table tennis near the barsha/quoz/marina/burj/old dubai area, right now i am trvelign will be coming in a week till then you can contact my friend who is a good table tennis player too and would love to play <= hassan thanks


----------



## sheen

Hi lets play today my number is deleted phone number, my sin was lost so pls try if it doesnt work, i am going to moe now to get it fixed. thanks



dxbpingpong said:


> Hi hassan,
> 
> Glad to hear it been looking for ex-player too.
> Can you give me your mobile no or your friends no so that i can contact you both to have schedule of play.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sheen

hey all looks like my phone was deleted well can you pls pm me and we can get together my ph is working its deleted phone number


----------



## crossy1982

basimoli said:


> OK it is not as popular a game as golf but I did enjoy it back in the UK.
> 
> Does any one know of a competitive league or a venue where expats can practice/play competitive table tennis? How about the main sports clubs, are expats allowed to join?
> 
> Cheers


Hey all,

I'm interested in playing too. Been looking on the net and this looks like a good place, see link.

India Club, Dubai, UAE - Sport, F & B, Events, Utsav, Darbar, Crystal Lounge, Terrace Gardens, Mehfil 1, Mehfil 2, Diwan-E-Khas, Aangan, Hasty Tasty, Garden Cafe, Madhushala, Splash Bar

If someone is willing to do a bit of organising i reckon we could get at least 6 of us from looking at all these posts and we could get a regular weekly slot booked for a week night. Looks like this place is near to the Irish Village, that sort of area.

Let me know.

Thanks,
Crossy


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

I am not expert ...or to be frank I am beginner
But I want to join


----------



## cary.pobre

*pls give update*

hi guys,
what happened to your plans of playing table tennis?
I'm also interested.....
been a player of our school in college.....
pls keep posting....


----------



## cary.pobre

*ex - UAAP*

BINGO!!!....i found you.....i was an ex-Adu Falcon....
SNIP




dxbpingpong said:


> Hi..I was UAAP TT player..interested to play again.Any proffessional place we can play?


----------



## cary.pobre

*Raquet*

I've seen somewhere in DRAGON MART.
Check also in NAIF but I've never seen a MarkV here.




rjvol1 said:


> is this forum still on?...looking forward to play with u guys!...i heard they have a nice table in Al Jazeera...wana check it out?!?!....anybody know were we can buy a better raquet?....


----------



## Xtnalogy

I'm interested. Is this thread still active?

I'm not a professional player. I was playing when I was in high school (interschool competition) and college (just PE).

I hope I can play again here.


----------



## chrisveldad

Hey guys... we are forming a new group for Table Tennis enthusiasts here in the UAE.

To jump-start the group, we are organizing an all-nationality tournament for the Eid Holidays at the World Trade Center on *Wednesday, August 31, 2011 (10am)*.

There will be three classes, Class A, Class B, and Women's.

This is a very good start for an open-group of Table Tennis enthusiasts, so we're going to need all the support we can get from all those players with very good passion of the sport.

Please private message me for details and my contact info.


----------



## Rastaafarian

chrisveldad said:


> Hey guys... we are forming a new group for Table Tennis enthusiasts here in the UAE.
> 
> To jump-start the group, we are organizing an all-nationality tournament for the Eid Holidays at the World Trade Center on Wednesday, August 31, 2011 (10am).
> 
> There will be three classes, Class A, Class B, and Women's.
> 
> This is a very good start for an open-group of Table Tennis enthusiasts, so we're going to need all the support we can get from all those players with very good passion of the sport.
> 
> Please private message me for details and my contact info.


Is this Dubai or AD?


----------



## chrisveldad

Table Tennis Open Tournament on October 7, 2011

World-class facilities located in Al Gusais, Dubai to be used for Team Events.

Private message me for details.


----------



## newinuae

Hi anyone still up for table tennis in world trade center dubai? I'm in search for a partner. Not a pro but can give a decent game. Please contact if anyone is still interested


----------



## a_h_912

Hi there,

I am looking for table tennis partner to play in Abu Dhabi, i am not professional yet i can spin a bit 

Anyone interested!


----------



## Whizburj

I know this is an old thread, but did anything ever come of a table tennis group? I really enjoy the game.


----------



## a_h_912

Whizburj said:


> I know this is an old thread, but did anything ever come of a table tennis group? I really enjoy the game.


Hi, are you in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? I am looking for a playmate in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Whizburj

a_h_912 said:


> Hi, are you in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? I am looking for a playmate in Abu Dhabi.


I spend a bit of time in both, depending on my work.


----------



## anisd

a_h_912 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for table tennis partner to play in Abu Dhabi, i am not professional yet i can spin a bit
> 
> Anyone interested!


Sure i am interested. I can spin it a bit too again not a pro. Have access to a TT table in the building. let me know.


----------



## brycemax1999

a_h_912 said:


> Hi, are you in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? I am looking for a playmate in Abu Dhabi.


Hi, I've just found this thread and I'm looking for table tennis player to play and venue as well. Just like you guys I'm a no pro but I can deliver a decent drill and rally and with knowledge of topspin shots and service. I hope I can join you, I'm from Abu Dhabi btw. <SNIP - Rule 4>


----------



## shabs1

brycemax1999 said:


> Hi, I've just found this thread and I'm looking for table tennis player to play and venue as well. Just like you guys I'm a no pro but I can deliver a decent drill and rally and with knowledge of topspin shots and service. I hope I can join you, I'm from Abu Dhabi btw. <SNIP - Rule 4>


Hi all

not in Abu Dhabi yet but will hopefully be arriving first half/quarter of 2017
would love to play TT - just an amateur of course!


----------



## Newoikkin

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a table tennis club here in Abu dhabi. Im also interested in playing. Im not a pro my top spin and side spins are bit rusty. But playing with with a group could do a good practice. tia.


----------



## jmills88

Hi Guys. I know table tennis isn't that popular sport but does anyone know of any good TT clubs in Dubai or fancy playing at Dubai sports world in the Trade Centre? I played in a league in UK and would like to play it here


----------

